# Short Cyclist on XS frame (48cm) so shorter cranks?



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm helping a coworker source and build her next bike... She's short... 5' tall and I can't help but think that there has to be some advantage to someone this short going to short cranks? Not just 170's but perhaps even 165s. She literally looks a bit awkward on the 172's she has now.

Is there some train of thought around this? I have 172.5 on most of my bikes an 170's on a travelling bike that I do a lot of climbing with. I can't honestly say I notice a massive difference (If any)... Perhaps my Strava data would show something different... But not about me... About her...

Thoughts? I'm sure a professional bike fit will get her pointed in the right direction but just looking to see what thoughts might be.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

165s are probably a better choice. I'm 5-6 and run 170s on my road/cross bike. Frankly could maybe go shorter, as I do like to spin. But I think a professional fitter with lots of experience would be a good option.

There was a recent video series on YouTube with an Australian rider (I think 5-10 or more) getting a fitting and was suggested he go from 172.5 down to 165 in order to help rotate his pelvis lower and deal with some hip flexibility issues. So not sure there is a hard and fast rule.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

165mm is the longest she should ever use.

if possible, she should go down to 160mm or even shorter, but unfortunately the bigs don't sell 160mm or shorter, but customizers do sell them for a price
https://www.bigandtallbike.com/RoadCrossTrackTouring-cranks_c_93.html


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

IMV, definitely go for 165mm as a maximum. Not only will it suit leg length better, it will also help a bit with toe overlap which is always a problem with XS frames (although Canyon use 650 wheels on some of those). Shorter than 165 would probably be better but as *aclinjury* says price and availability are issues


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm 5' 4" and on a 48 cm frame. I use 170mm cranks.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

il sogno said:


> I'm 5' 4" and on a 48 cm frame. I use 170mm cranks.


you're riding well if you can power ride your drop for a sustained period. 
Short cranks are the new market pitch. its just getting silly.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rudge66 said:


> you're riding well if you can power ride your drop for a sustained period.
> Short cranks are the new market pitch. its just getting silly.


The only thing silly here are your misleading posts. So you're saying that everybody regardless of size should use the same crank lengths?


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lombard said:


> The only thing silly here are your misleading posts. So you're saying that everybody regardless of size should use the same crank lengths?


Hmmm.... did I say that?

Focus Lombard, .. Bike Fit is not your forte.


Nor are recommendations for $900 Claris bikes from Walmart


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rudge66 said:


> Focus Lombard, .. Bike Fit is not your forte.


Nor yours.



rudge66 said:


> Nor are recommendations for $900 Claris bikes from Walmart


Did I say anything about Walmart? I don't think so.


----------

